# Partition perdu suite a la suppression de windows avec une mauvaise méthode



## Célian (8 Février 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde, je suis nouveau excusez-moi si je fais un doublon. Mais j'ai lu pas mal de post concernant plus ou moins mon sujet mais a chaque fois il y'a des choses qui changent et du coup ne résolve pas mon problème. 
Pour expliquer : 
Il y'a a plusieurs années j'avais installé Windows via Boot Camp sur mon MacBook Pro de 2016. Et j'avais du faire une mauvaise méthode pour le supprimer et depuis j'ai perdu la partition et mon mac a moins de stockage. 
Je voulais connaître les méthodes pour avancé dans la récupération de cette partition. 
Je met en PJ ou en screenshot le résultat de la commande : "_diskutil list"

Merci d'avance 




_


----------



## ericse (8 Février 2020)

Célian a dit:


> mon mac a moins de stockage



Bonjour,
Qu'est-ce qui te fait penser ça ?


----------



## Célian (8 Février 2020)

Bonjour Ericse, merci de ta rapidité. 
Sur le fichier en PJ,  j'ai 58 GO qui sont quelque part, mais aucune idée de les trouver. 
Et de mémoire ( au moins un an mais je ne m'y suis pas penché dessus a l'époque ) c'était après la désinstallation de BootCamp.
Je me trompe peut être alors, désolé


----------



## lepetitpiero (8 Février 2020)

Un petit tour avec l'utilitaire de disque tu supprimes et tu redimensionnes...


----------



## Célian (8 Février 2020)

Bonjour lepetitpiero, trouver l'utilitaire c'est bon, mais : 


lepetitpiero a dit:


> tu supprimes et tu redimensionnes...


tu entends quoi par là ? supprimer quoi ? Quand je veux partitionner, il me demande si je veux ajouter un volume ou partitionner. Je comprend pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (8 Février 2020)

Tu as effectivement perdu des blocs sans doute lors de la suppression.  A annuler 
En fait, tu as un disque de 250 Go avec une OS Catalina qui comprend 150 Go de données et environ 15 Go en système et volumes annexes.
Soit 165 Go de données et système .

ÉDIT : MEA CULPA j’ai annulé une partie du texte ci dessus. Je devrais mettre mes lunettes sur l’iPhone. Mais c’est mieux sur le Mac. Tu n’as pas de problème de volume du conteneur APFS mais peut-être un problème de stockage anormal.
Passes

```
df -H
```


----------



## macomaniac (8 Février 2020)

Bonjour,

Il n'y a pas de problème actuel de partitionnement -->

- car la partition *apfs* primaire a une extension de *250,7 Go*. En l'additionnant à l'extension de la partition *EFI* de *0,314 Go* => on obtient bien sans perte les *251 Go* de capacité du SSD. De plus > le *Conteneur* exporté depuis la partition *apfs* primaire de *250,7 Go *--> a la même exacte capacité de *250,7 Go*.​​- les volumes *apfs* du *Conteneur* n'ont chacun que la taille actuelle de ses données. Les *149,8 Go* du volume *Macintosh HD - Données* --> signifient que ce volume dédié à l'utilisateur a une occupation de blocs actuelle de *149,8 Go*. De même pour les 4 autres volumes : occupation de *11 Go* pour le volume-Système *Macintosh HD* > et environ *6 Go* pour les *3* volumes auxiliaires. En additionnant ces occupations > on sait que les volumes occupent *166,8 Go* de blocs d'un *Conteneur* de *250,7 Go* de capacité. Il y a donc actuellement *250,7 Go* - *166,8 Go* = *83,9 Go* d'espace disponible dans le *Conteneur* pour une extension éventuelle des volumes (surtout du volume-Données).​
Ce point éclairci (aucun espace perdu hors de la partition *apfs*) > il y a un autre point beaucoup plus délicat à considérer : c'est celui de l'occupation d'un volume (comme le volume-Données : *Macintosh HD - Données* - le seul vraiment susceptible de variations de cette occupation - celle du volume-Système étant une constante et celle des volumes auxiliaires guère susceptible de variations notables).

- car l'occupation d'un volume est une valeur équivoque (conceptuellement) --> étant donné que se superposent *2* occupations : l'occupation des blocs et l'occupation des fichiers. Le bloc est la plus petite unité logique signifiante du point de vue de l'écriture de fichiers : il a une taille de *512* octets en tant que défaut > mais souvent une taille octuple de *4096* octets en cas d'installation en format *apfs*. Un bloc est considéré comme occupé > dès lors que des écritures s'y trouvent inscrites. Or comme les écritures sont des écritures de fichiers --> le logicien va tout de suite conclure qu'il y a donc égalité entre la taille des blocs occupés (par des écritures de fichiers) et la taille des fichiers (forcément inscrits sur les mêmes blocs).​​- cette égalité logique (occupation des blocs = taille des fichiers) --> constitue la règle (au sens de ce qui doit normalement exister). Mais elle est susceptible d'infractions > au sens où intervient une inégalité entre l'occupation des blocs et la taille des fichiers --> et c'est bien ce qui trouble l'évidence : un état de fait inégalitaire non-conforme à la règle d'égalité.​​- il arrive en effet couramment que l'occupation des blocs soit supérieure à la taille des fichiers. Chacune de ces 2 grandeurs se trouvant gérée par un composant distinct du système de fichiers formateur du volume (ici *apfs*). L'occupation des blocs est gérée par le *spaceman* (le *space_man*ager : le gestionnaire de l'allocation des blocs) en charge de la carte *bitmap*. La taille des fichiers est gérée par le catalogue > en charge des fichiers existant comme objets ouvrables par des applications (en lecture par exemple). La commande *diskutil* ou la commande *df* (*d*isplay_*f*ree_space) => retournent toujours exclusivement la grandeur (en *Go* = *gigabytes* : base 10) de l'occupation des blocs. On peut estimer que ces commandes adressent la carte *bitmap* du *spaceman* pour obenir leur mesure. La commande *du* (*d*isk_*u*sage) => retourne toujours exclusivement la grandeur (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) de la taille des fichiers. On peut estimer que cette commande adresse le catalogue pour obtenir sa mesure.​​- la question devient : d'où vient une occupation des blocs supérieure à la taille des fichiers ? - cela peut provenir (en format *apfs*) du fait que des *snapshots* (instantanés) archivant des états passés du volume --> verrouillent comme occupés les blocs porteurs des écritures des anciens fichiers --> alors même que des masses de ces fichiers ont été ensuite supprimés du catalogue par l'action de l'utilisateur. Il y a donc ici une occupation de blocs "fantôme". Il peut se trouver aussi que le *spaceman* déraille dans la gestion de la carte *bitmap* > en ne la mettant pas à jour de la taille (toujours évolutive) des fichiers. Il y a donc alors une "sur-occupation de blocs" qui équivaut à une erreur d'un composant de l'*apfs*.​​- un espace occupé désigné comme "*Autre*" (dans l'*apfs*) --> peut alors cibler une occupation de blocs sans correspondance à des fichiers recensés dans le catalogue = occupation "fantôme" due à des *snapshots* ou encore une sur-occupation due à une erreur du *spaceman*. Cette désignation de "*Autre*" n'épuisant pas le sujet --> puisqu'elle peut encore inclure un ensemble de fichiers dûment recensés dans le catalogue => mais qui n'entrent pas dans les catégories classificatrices définies (comme Documents etc.). Il s'agit alors d'un sous-ensemble de "*Autre*" correspondant à des fichiers d'un type "indéfini". En résumé : *Autre* englobe de l'espace de blocs fantôme ou sur-occupé (sans correspondance à des fichiers actuellement catalogués) + de l'espace de fichiers catalogués mais identifiés par *Stockage* comme d'un type indéfini.​


----------



## Célian (9 Février 2020)

Salut, et merci Macomaniac. 
La partie théorique est ultra complète, si je comprend bien : Mon SDD est encombré de fichier "fantôme" ? Une erreur de calcul entre l'occupation des blocs et l'occupation des fichiers ? 
Mais en soit pour retrouver cet espace de stockage quel doit être la manipulation ? 
Merci d'avance et désolé si j'ai pas compeltement compris ton message qui reste quand même technique pour un néophyte ahah.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2020)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s1
```


qui liste d'éventuels *snapshots* associés au volume-Données

=> est-ce que tu obtiens un retour ? - si oui > poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------



## Célian (9 Février 2020)

Merci beaucoup de ton retour, voilà le retour de la commande : 


```
Snapshots for disk1s1 (4 found)
|
+-- 1326CC50-5675-45B2-91B6-9EEF190C105A
|   Name:        com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-02-09-022621.local
|   XID:         2099882
|   Purgeable:   Yes
|   NOTE:        This snapshot limits the minimum size of APFS Container disk1
|
+-- 2017AF89-C3A0-4B7E-BD16-F75E226FB043
|   Name:        com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-02-09-121430.local
|   XID:         2103833
|   Purgeable:   Yes
|
+-- 2F62516B-9D8E-4ED5-89AE-033954C12BA3
|   Name:        com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-02-09-133943.local
|   XID:         2105988
|   Purgeable:   Yes
|
+-- A708F3EA-B6E9-487F-B2BD-4A88D9BFFED8
    Name:        com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-02-09-153809.local
    XID:         2107159
    Purgeable:   Yes
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2020)

Eh bien ! --> tu as *4* *snapshots* rétenteurs d'espace de blocs verrouillés.

- va d'abord à : *Menu*  > *Préférences Système* > *Time Machine* => est-ce que la case de l'option : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*" est cochée ? - c'est ce cochage qui induit la création périodique de *snapshots*.​


----------



## Célian (9 Février 2020)




----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2020)

Décoche la case.

- puis reviens au *terminal* et passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots /System/Volumes/Data 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) => tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande supprime en lot les *snapshots* associés au volume-Données (lequel est monté dans le volume-Système démarré à la localisation : */System/Volumes/Data*). Attends d'entendre une voix proclamer : "Enfin ! terminé la purge..." en signal de fin.

Poste alors le retour de la commande.


----------



## Célian (9 Février 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Poste alors le retour de la commande.




```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots /System/Volumes/Data 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
Password:
Thinned local snapshots:
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-02-09-022621.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-02-09-022621.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-02-09-121430.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-02-09-121430.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-02-09-133943.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-02-09-133943.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-02-09-153809.local
com.apple.TimeMachine.2020-02-09-153809.local
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2020)

Bien que seuls *4* *snapshots* aient été listés par la commande qui adressait le volume-Données -->

- tu t'étonnes t'en voir *8* de supprimés ? En fait > le volume-Données & le volume-Système étant appairés logiquement > il existe des paires de *snapshots* de même intitulé qui archivent des états passés simulaltanés pour les 2 volumes. D'où le doublement de la liste.​
Les *snapshots* ont bien été supprimés. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
df -H /System/Volumes/Data
```


qui mesure (en *Go*) l'occupation des blocs du volume-Données > et aussi l'espace disponible global dans le *Conteneur apfs*

Poste le petit tableau obtenu.


----------



## Célian (9 Février 2020)

Celui-là ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2020)

L'occupation des blocs du volume-Données a baissé (suite à la suppression des *snapshots*) : de *149,8 Go* => *134 Go*.

- tu as donc regagné *15,8 Go* qui était de l'espace occupé "fantôme" (sans fichiers catalogués correspondants).​
Question : est-ce que tu estimes que *134 Go* d'occupation du volume-Données excède largement la taille de tes données d'utilisateur ou pas ?


----------



## Célian (9 Février 2020)

Si je déplace tout mes fichiers sur un DDE, je devrais avoir seulement les applications et la section "autre" devrait être vide, or si elle ne l'es pas c'est qu'il reste encore des fichiers résiduels ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```


la commande vérifie l'*apfs* du *Conteneur* > puis de ses *5* volumes l'un après l'autre

Poste l'affichage retourné (dans un Bloc de code). Cela permettra de voir s'il y a (ou non) des erreurs dans l'*apfs*...


----------



## Célian (9 Février 2020)

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2020)

Aucune erreur dans l'*apfs*.

- veux-tu qu'on mesure la taille des dossiers de 1er niveau contenus dans le volume-Données (le seul susceptible de variations en taille) ?​


----------



## Célian (9 Février 2020)

si tu penses que ça peut être utile ?


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2020)

Passe la commande préliminaire :

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le status du *SIP* (protocle de sécutisation)

Poste le retour. Une activation du *SIP* bloquerait partiellement la commande de mesure des fichiers que j'ai l'intention de te passer.


----------



## Célian (9 Février 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande préliminaire :
> 
> ```
> csrutil status
> ...


"System Integrity Protection status: enabled."


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2020)

*SIP* activé (*enabled*).

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Macintosh HD* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo find -x /System/Volumes/Data -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande mesure (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) les objets de 1er rang du volume-Données (fichiers ou dossiers / visibles ou cachés). Elle est très lente d'exécution : attends le retour de l'invite de commande terminée par ton *nomcourt$* en signal de fin.

Poste le tableau dans une fenêtre de code.


----------



## Célian (9 Février 2020)

```
sudo find -x /System/Volumes/Data -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
Password:
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.Spotlight-V100: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.PKInstallSandboxManager: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/mnt: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.DocumentRevisions-V100: No such file or directory
find: /System/Volumes/Data/.TemporaryItems: No such file or directory
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/sw
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /System/Volumes/Data/home
 68M    /System/Volumes/Data/usr
665M    /System/Volumes/Data/.Spotlight-V100
 16K    /System/Volumes/Data/.DS_Store
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.PKInstallSandboxManager
4,0K    /System/Volumes/Data/.installer-compatibility
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
1,7M    /System/Volumes/Data/.TempReceipt.bom
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.file
5,5G    /System/Volumes/Data/Library
2,8G    /System/Volumes/Data/System
4,0K    /System/Volumes/Data/.OSInstallerMessages
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/mnt
108M    /System/Volumes/Data/.fseventsd
5,0G    /System/Volumes/Data/private
752M    /System/Volumes/Data/.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.vol
 61G    /System/Volumes/Data/Users
 45G    /System/Volumes/Data/Applications
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/opt
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/Volumes
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.TemporaryItems
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/.dbfseventsd
  0B    /System/Volumes/Data/cores
```


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2020)

Je comptabilise 121 Gi = *130 Go* de fichiers catalogués. Pour *134 Go* de blocs occupés. Ce qui fait une sur-allocation de blocs occupés de 4 Go. Je ne sais pas s'il convient de s'en préoccuper.

Ces *130 Go* de fichiers correspondent pour l'essentiel à -->

- 61 Gi = *65,5 Go* des Utilisateurs​​- 45 Gi = *48 Go* des Applications​​- *16,5 Go* = dossiers-Système auxiliaires du volume-Données​
=> les Applications sont uniquement ici des logiciels tiers ajoutés : *48 Go* --> c'est conséquent ! *65,5 Go* pour les Utilisateurs : est-ce que ça te paraît correspondre à la taille de des données personnelles ?


----------



## Célian (9 Février 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> => les Applications sont uniquement ici des logiciels tiers ajoutés : *48 Go* --> c'est conséquent ! *65,5 Go* pour les Utilisateurs : est-ce que ça te paraît correspondre à la taille de des données personnelles ?



oui, ça me parait probable, merci beaucoup.


----------



## macomaniac (9 Février 2020)

Veux-tu une inspection du dossier Utilisateurs > au cas où il y aurait des comptes parallèles au tien (*celian*) qui contiendraient des données ?


----------



## Célian (10 Février 2020)

Bonjour Macomaniac, si tu penses qu'il peut y avoir des données encore caché pourquoi pas, mais les stockages que tu m'as annoncé hier soir me paraissant être très probable.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2020)

Tu peux passer les 2 commandes :

```
sudo du -sh /System/Volumes/Data/Users/*
sudo du -sh ~/*
```


qui mesurent (en *Gi*) : les dossiers de comptes dans les Utilisateurs du volume-Données > puis les sous-dossiers de ton dossier de compte

Poste les retours et le survol sera complet (il peut toujours y avoir des données oubliées dans un dossier *Partagé* > ou une Bibliothèque du compte d'utilisateur (masquée par défaut) qui soit hypertrophiée.


----------



## Célian (10 Février 2020)

```
4,0K    /System/Volumes/Data/Users/Guest
295M    /System/Volumes/Data/Users/Shared
 62G    /System/Volumes/Data/Users/celian
```

Si je commence à comprendre : l'essentiel est présent dans mon compte utilisateur et pas ailleurs, donc rien d'anormale, c'est ça ?


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2020)

On apprend déjà que le dossier de compte *celian* (= le tien) --> monopolise les 62 Gi = *66,5 Go* de données des Utilisateurs.


----------



## Célian (10 Février 2020)

```
600K    /Users/celian/Applications
1,6M    /Users/celian/Creative Cloud Files
3,1G    /Users/celian/Desktop
133M    /Users/celian/Documents
 12G    /Users/celian/Downloads
368K    /Users/celian/Dropbox
 28G    /Users/celian/Library
 32K    /Users/celian/Movies
572M    /Users/celian/Music
 18G    /Users/celian/Pictures
8,0K    /Users/celian/Public
921M    /Users/celian/ftb
```

Et la deuxième commande donne ça.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2020)

Tu as 12 Gi = *13 Go* de Téléchargements > 18 Gi = *19 Go* d'Images et 28 Gi = *30 Go* de Bibliothèque (graphiquement masquée par défaut).

- veux-tu mesurer ce qui prend de la place dans cette Bibliothèque de compte ?​


----------



## Célian (10 Février 2020)

Vendu, comme ça on est fixé


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2020)

Passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh ~/Library/*
```


qui mesure (en *Gi*) les sous-dossiers de la Bibliothèque du dossier *celian* (note : le tilde *~* est une façon abrégée d'adresser le dossier de compte de l'utilisateur dont la session est actuellement ouverte. C'est donc ici l'abrégé du chemin absolu : */System /Volumes/Data/Users/celian*)

Poste le tableau obtenu.


----------



## Célian (10 Février 2020)

```
3,7M    /Users/celian/Library/Accounts
4,0K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Scripts
 10G    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support
1,0M    /Users/celian/Library/Application Supporttransition_a33ac4e2324202399bac8f0e5889a93a.ini
 24K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Supporttransition_d3c2bc9cea2642dbd8e7ccce8053997f.ini
4,3M    /Users/celian/Library/Assistant
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Assistants
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Audio
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Autosave Information
4,3G    /Users/celian/Library/Caches
7,7M    /Users/celian/Library/Calendars
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/CallServices
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/ColorPickers
4,0K    /Users/celian/Library/ColorSync
8,0K    /Users/celian/Library/Colors
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Compositions
2,1G    /Users/celian/Library/Containers
476K    /Users/celian/Library/Cookies
 32K    /Users/celian/Library/CoreData
 48K    /Users/celian/Library/CoreFollowUp
8,0K    /Users/celian/Library/DES
1,5G    /Users/celian/Library/Developer
228K    /Users/celian/Library/Dictionaries
1,2M    /Users/celian/Library/Dropbox
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Family
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Favorites
 24K    /Users/celian/Library/FileProvider
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/FontCollections
 63M    /Users/celian/Library/Fonts
 80K    /Users/celian/Library/FrontBoard
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/GameKit
4,6M    /Users/celian/Library/Google
 34M    /Users/celian/Library/Group Containers
7,9M    /Users/celian/Library/HomeKit
3,6M    /Users/celian/Library/IdentityServices
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Input Methods
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Internet Plug-Ins
240K    /Users/celian/Library/Keyboard
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Keyboard Layouts
3,1M    /Users/celian/Library/KeyboardServices
 31M    /Users/celian/Library/Keychains
952K    /Users/celian/Library/LanguageModeling
 32K    /Users/celian/Library/LaunchAgents
2,8G    /Users/celian/Library/Logs
2,0G    /Users/celian/Library/Mail
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Maps
5,7M    /Users/celian/Library/MediaStream
3,8G    /Users/celian/Library/Messages
 26M    /Users/celian/Library/Metadata
 18M    /Users/celian/Library/Mobile Documents
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/PDF Services
540K    /Users/celian/Library/Passes
5,2M    /Users/celian/Library/PersonalizationPortrait
212K    /Users/celian/Library/Personas
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/PhotoshopCrashes
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/PreferencePanes
468M    /Users/celian/Library/Preferences
3,5M    /Users/celian/Library/Printers
144K    /Users/celian/Library/PubSub
3,9M    /Users/celian/Library/Reminders
198M    /Users/celian/Library/Safari
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/SafariSafeBrowsing
2,2M    /Users/celian/Library/Saved Application State
4,0K    /Users/celian/Library/Saved Searches
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Screen Savers
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Scripts
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Services
 40K    /Users/celian/Library/Sharing
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Sounds
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Speech
 32K    /Users/celian/Library/Spelling
 15M    /Users/celian/Library/Suggestions
4,5M    /Users/celian/Library/SyncedPreferences
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Voices
196K    /Users/celian/Library/WebKit
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Workflows
 43M    /Users/celian/Library/com.apple.icloud.searchpartyd
 44K    /Users/celian/Library/com.apple.internal.ck
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/iMovie
 60K    /Users/celian/Library/iTunes
 12K    /Users/celian/Library/studentd
```


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2020)

10 Gi = *11 Go* Application Support > 4,3 Gi = *4,6 Go* Caches > 2,1 Gi = *2,2 Go* Containers > 1,5 Gi = *1,6 Go* Developer > 2,8 Gi = *3 Go* Logs > 2 Gi = *2,1 Go* Mail > 3,8 Gi = *4 Go* Messages.

- disons que ça se distribue un peu partout. Le contenu de Logs serait purgeable (*3 Go*). On peut inspecter d'où proviennent les *11 Go* d'Application Support.​
Passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh ~/Library/"Application Support"/*
```


qui mesure (en *Gi*) les contenus de Application Support

Poste le retour.


----------



## Célian (10 Février 2020)

```
39M    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/AddressBook
4,4G    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/Adobe
 10M    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/Adobe Dimension CC
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/Adobe-XD-0.6.34.3
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/Adobe-XD-1.0.12.19
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/Adobe.XD
4,0K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/AdobeWLCMCache.dat
8,3M    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/Ankama
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/AnkamaCertificates
360K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/App Store
220K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/Binding of Isaac Afterbirth
7,0M    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/BudgetView
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/CEF
2,6M    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB
 20K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions
 16M    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/CloudDocs
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/CoreParsec
316K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/CrashReporter
4,0K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/D2Info0
8,0K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/DVD Player
248M    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/Deezer
4,0K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/DiskImages
 52K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/Dock
4,4M    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/Dofus
4,0K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/DofusAppId0_1
8,0K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/Dropbox
 12K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/FasterThanLight
 28M    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/FelixDCXAppID
8,0K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/FileProvider
 81M    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/Google
 20K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/JREInstaller
6,0M    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/Knowledge
 20K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/MobileSync
1,1G    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/OpenEmu
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/OpenVR
4,0K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/Oracle
325M    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/Origin
2,0M    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/PopCap
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/Preview
2,3M    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/Quick Look
2,6G    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/Steam
544K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/SyncServices
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/TeamViewer
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/TrustedPeersHelper
 12K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/[Worker].null
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/accountsd
8,0K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/audacity
508M    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/cacaoweb
4,0K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/com.adobe.xd
144K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/com.apple.AMPLibraryAgent
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/com.apple.ContextStoreAgent
4,2M    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/com.apple.ProtectedCloudStorage
128K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC
 16K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/com.apple.backgroundtaskmanagementagent
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/com.apple.exchangesync
4,0K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/com.apple.kvs
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/com.apple.replayd
3,4M    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/com.apple.sbd
424K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/com.apple.sharedfilelist
 60K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/com.apple.siri.inference
300K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/com.apple.spotlight
1,2M    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/com.apple.touristd
140K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/com.apple.transparencyd
4,0K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/com.kairos.duet
4,0K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/com.paragon-software.ntfs.fsapp
4,0K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/com.paragon-software.ntfs.notification-agent
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/dmd
168M    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/ftblauncher
8,0K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/iCloud
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/iLifeMediaBrowser
 52K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/icdd
4,0K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/kulerdata.json
844M    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/minecraft
4,0K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/mixpanel-b23e89f7bfb31077ff70c93adb1bac7b-events.plist
4,0K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/mixpanel-b23e89f7bfb31077ff70c93adb1bac7b-people.plist
4,0K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/mixpanel-b23e89f7bfb31077ff70c93adb1bac7b-properties.plist
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/org.openemu.OEXPCCAgent.Agents
4,0K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/org.videolan.vlc
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/syncdefaultsd
  0B    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/transparencyd
 16K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/unity.Thunder Lotus Games.Jotun
240K    /Users/celian/Library/Application Support/videosubscriptionsd
```

Rien d'anormale à première vue.


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2020)

Adobe 4,4 Gi = *4,7 Go* > OpenEmu 1,1 Gi = *1,2 Go* > Steam 2,6 Gi = *2,8 Go* => des contenus correspondant à ton utilisation. RAS.

- on peut considérer l'enquête terminée. Pas d'anomalie remarquable.​
=> est-ce que le panneau *Stockage* te donne toujours une valeur importante pour la catégorie : "*Autre*" ?


----------



## Célian (10 Février 2020)

macomaniac a dit:


> => est-ce que le panneau *Stockage* te donne toujours une valeur importante pour la catégorie : "*Autre*" ?



Non, beaucoup moins on est passé de 58GO (hier) à 11GO maintenant. 

C'est tout bon merci beaucoup !


----------



## macomaniac (10 Février 2020)

D'accord. Content pour toi !


----------

